# DTG K3 Error Codes Need Reset Software help



## Electriklemonade (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello

We have been having endless issues with our DTG K3, we changed the print head, and now when we connect it we get E=000


What do we need to do to reset the printer or any other ideas as to what we should try to resolve this?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-brand/t197200.html


----------

